# London Fragfest



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

this coming weekend... anyone going?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I'll be there... still offering a carpool...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a huge event!


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I would be there but I'm travelling for work. Next year.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

TBemba said:


> This is a huge event!


Huge ?  Really ?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Biggest event That I have heard of in Southern Ontario. If there is a bigger one please share


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would say it's the biggest in Canada really. We don't get frag swaps and sales and the London one brings in quite a few bodies


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very interesting information - thank you


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I will be there and at Durham frag show following weekend.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Huge ?  Really ?


Normally about 150-200 people from Windsor to Ottawa come and over a dozen vendors from every neck of the woods. All the proceeds go directly to Ronald McDonald House as well. London is the most central location for everyone. I can not wait.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

..........


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

silent1mezzo said:


> I would be there but I'm travelling for work. Next year.


If anyone can't make it, I'm happy to pick some (reasonably priced) things home. If you know something specific you are after, I can look for it. I've done this at the Brantford show - texted members at the show so they can confirm... or just trust me to grab some cool things, and then pick up from my place in Toronto. PM me if interested. I usually bring too much home for myself anyway 



twobytwo said:


> I'll be there... still offering a carpool...


Still open - my car, your car... doesn't matter. Will split gas. Maybe stop at an outlet mall on the way back.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Tomorrow! .


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

So anyone in line yet? 😜


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

fury165 said:


> So anyone in line yet? &#128540;


LOL. I am about to hit the road to be there to set up. There is always a line up for when the doors open. This was last year.










Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

It's like Black Friday 

I was in that line lol

Tons of great stuff will be there! Well worth the drive


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think people will be in t's outside this year. Might want to bring a hat and mitts

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

What, no live stream or periscope feeds? 😜


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

fury165 said:


> What, no live stream or periscope feeds? &#128540;


I actually almost did that this year lol

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Over 200 guests this year.






















































































































Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sad I missed it this year. Although I did get updates throughout the day.
This was my line up I had to deal with this morning.










Yes, it was tough....... Sorry guys, I couldn't resist!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> I'm sad I missed it this year. Although I did get updates throughout the day.
> This was my line up I had to deal with this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully the line up for pedicures won't be bad either.. Just sayin' &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went with Alex and had a great time as usual. Glad to meet some people that I could finally put some faces to the names on the forums.

My tank crashed a few nights ago so I got to go see some really nice pieces that I couldn't put in my tank  Either way I still had a blast!


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I had to work, couldn't be there 

Sorry to hear that Dave, what happened to your tank?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. Sadly I did not go as it is far too early in my project and it would just be torture


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> I went with Alex and had a great time as usual. Glad to meet some people that I could finally put some faces to the names on the forums.
> 
> My tank crashed a few nights ago so I got to go see some really nice pieces that I couldn't put in my tank  Either way I still had a blast!


Oh were you handing out chocolate bars or something ? I think I met you briefly behind March's table


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

it was a great event. I pick up a few thing. I'm now making better choices of what to get. what works in my style tank and my experience level. where I will be putting it in the tank.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

szl said:


> Oh were you handing out chocolate bars or something ? I think I met you briefly behind March's table


Count Chocula snack bars!!!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the pics...amazing event and well set up..is there any event happening in GTA area..


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> is there any event happening in GTA area..


Seems that our fellow reef keepers can organize a frag show 2 hours west of Toronto but nothing in the GTA on the horizon


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Rookie2013 said:


> Thanks for the pics...amazing event and well set up..is there any event happening in GTA area..


September 24th in Brantford

https://m.facebook.com/Brantfordcoralshow/

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A Toronto show is much more involved than you think. There have been two different shows that happen here and both of those organizers haven't done it again for many reasons.

Anyone remember the parking fiasco at the Toronto frags show?

Although I am trying to put one together. I'll let you know details


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Bullet said:


> Seems that our fellow reef keepers can organize a frag show 2 hours west of Toronto but nothing in the GTA on the horizon


To be fare, Toronto, is the hub where most of the great stuff is located. You guys are spoiled with numourous stores and hobbyists that have online stores or great stuff out of their homes.

People our way would kill to have 1/10 of what you guys have. We typically have one maybe two stores a 30 minute drive apart. We have to ban together and trade or get someone to bring us something back from the big city of Toronto.

We have a great community on a forum our way and those people and a great guy in London put on the show and the other one in brantford Ontario. Forum the fragtank.ca


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Agreed. All this stuff is already located in that area. Heck, you guys have GTA Reef right there. BIGSHOW is just around the corner, what else could you ask for  

There is a lot more to logistics and finances in a central location such as TO. I can understand the difficulties getting this up and running. Renting a hall in southern ontario is only a few hundred dollars when a hall up there could be a few thousand for a similar location and accommodations. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Well....... For those of you who don't know there is one happening in ajax this weekend. Thanks to frank and mike. So far from what I know there will be some fimilar sellers and some new. Its Not in Toronto but a lot closer then others. Its been a freshwater auction for years but this year they are bringing in a saltwater show/frag show as well. May not be as big as the London show but it is the first year so let's show some support to get it growing.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1316882#post1316882


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

mmatt said:


> Well....... For those of you who don't know there is one happening in ajax this weekend. Thanks to frank and mike. So far from what I know there will be some fimilar sellers and some new. Its Not in Toronto but a lot closer then others. Its been a freshwater auction for years but this year they are bringing in a saltwater show/frag show as well. May not be as big as the London show but it is the first year so let's show some support to get it growing.
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1316882#post1316882


Good to know Matt.

Echo what everyone else said previously about a Toronto show. Both events previously held in Totonto were superb, but when we are the epicentre for reef stores and coral farmers, it's hard to generate the same buzz when I can just pop over to Gtareef, fragbox and Fragcave.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Agree that Toronto has a preponderance of great coral sellers 
Heck, one of our forum members is Canada's cultivator of live foods such as Copepods so yes we are blessed
However part of the benefits of a frag show is the chance to meet and chat with our fellow addicted brothers and sisters 
But, I guess that's what the annual BBQ and MAST meetings are for ...


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Speaking of BBQ, any plans for this years GTAAquaria bbq?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

My overhead was way too high... maybe if I'd simplified it considerably. I was getting about 1000 hits a day on the website, and I figured that was how many people would come, so i needed somewhere big enough to accommodate a larger crowd. in the end, it must have been the same 300 ppl going to the website 3 times a day, every day... 
parking was a disaster. it had been implied that i'd be able to use an empty lot down the road, but they started building on it the week before.
it was a huge effort with no reward. and now there are more LFS and basement operations in Toronto than there were before. 
If anyone, I suspect MAST might do another show next year. 
I'm looking forward to the BBQ, though


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

As Matt has said there is an event this weekend, April 17th in Ajax. It is a combination freshwater auction and coral vendor tables. I have a good line up of sellers, many of whom were not in London. I have some great raffle prizes including a tank, stand, canopy and LED light plus many other things. http://www.dras.ca/


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I might not go to the Ajax show due to the simple fact that freshwater people are boring 

And yes there is a Toronto show officially happening. Details soon


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I might not go to the Ajax show due to the simple fact that freshwater people are boring
> 
> And yes there is a Toronto show officially happening. Details soon


Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I might not go to the Ajax show due to the simple fact that freshwater people are boring
> 
> And yes there is a Toronto show officially happening. Details soon


Someone get the Troll some sausage, he's famished....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Someone get the Troll some sausage, he's famished....


Careful now, before you get banned from your own BBQ &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Frag shows gives an opportunity for sellers to sell and buyers to get great deals and forum members to meet and mingle and put a face to face meetings. Lets be honest we chat more on forum than in person I cant say for others but definetly for myself. If the number of people coming from suburban towns are more than I would agree with inland shows however if you have more people from TO attending than it just makes sense to have one here. Now I agree finance plays a major role..just my 2 cents...

Matt looking forward for the TO show and yes I hate freshwater too LOL...


----------

